# BLACK OLIVE TEPENADE



## kitchenelf (Jul 5, 2005)

Chicken salad (PM me if you want my own recipe) in pate au choux puffs.

Prosciutto and Goat Cheese Wrapped Asparagus

*
BLACK OLIVE TEPENADE*

   [font=&quot]2 6-oz. cans of pitted black olives[/font]
   [font=&quot]2 anchovy filets (1/2 can)[/font]
   [font=&quot]3 cloves of garlic[/font]
   [font=&quot]2 TBS sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil[/font]
   [font=&quot]1/8 tsp. salt[/font]
   [font=&quot]Freshly ground pepper[/font]
   [font=&quot]Ground bay leaf[/font]
   [font=&quot]Baguette slices[/font]
   [font=&quot]Olive oil[/font]

   [font=&quot]Combine first 5 ingredients in a food processor, and pulse gently several times to a textured paste or spread. Remove from processor, and put in a bowl. Let stand overnight, or at least 4 to 6 hours for flavors to blend. Season with pepper and ground bay leaf to taste. Dip baguette slices in olive oil and toast. Serve olive mixture on baguette slices. Wonderful as an appetizer or to accompany soup and a salad.[/font]

You can also do a bruschetta and along with the toasted baguette slices have for toppings goat cheese, fresh pesto, and fresh roasted red peppers - this is one of my favs.

And if you want to be adventurous this is absolutely wonderful and good for people who won't eat any sushi with raw ingredients - 

    Sushi Cake




½ cup      rice wine vinegar
1 TBS      coarse salt
2 TBS      sugar
3 ¾      cup water
3 cups      sushi rice
2 TBS      mayo
2 tsp.      fresh chives, finely chopped
2 TBS      powdered wasabi mixed w/ 2 TBS water
1 tsp      freshly squeezed lemon juice
Coarse      salt and freshly ground pepper
4 oz.      jumbo lump crabmeat, picked over
4 oz.      cooked large shrimp, peeled, deveined, and roughly chopped, plus several      more whole for garnish
3      sheets nori
2 TBS      pickled ginger, finely shredded, plus more for garnish
1 tsp      toasted sesame seeds for garnish
radish      sprouts, for garnish
   [font=&quot]
 [/font]   



In a small bowl whisk together vinegar, salt, and sugar; set aside. Place the water and rice in a large saucepan; bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to low; simmer, covered, until rice has absorbed all water, about 15 minutes.
Transfer rice to a large bowl. Stirring constantly, slowly add reserved vinegar mixture until fully incorporated. Let cool completely, stirring occasionally.
In a medium bowl whisk together mayonnaise, chives, 2 tsp. wasabi mixture, and lemon juice; season with salt and pepper. Let stand 10 minutes at room temperature. Transfer to a nonreactive bowl, and add crab, shrimp, and 1 TBS ginger. Mix well to combine.
Toast nori sheets to enhance their flavor: Using tongs, wave each sheet over a gas burner flipping and turning until crisp and darkened in color, 30 to 60 seconds; both changes are subtle, so watch carefully.
Assemble cake: Place nori sheet, shiny side down, on a dry work surface, and cover, using moistened fingers, with 2 ½ cups rice. Cover with plastic wrap, level with rolling pin (remove plastic wrap), and brush with wasabi mixture. Place a nori sheet on top and spread with 1 cup rice. Level with a rolling pin, and brush rice with wasabi mixture. Arrange crab mixture evenly on top; sprinkle with remaining TBS ginger. Spread with 1 cup rice. Place remaining nori sheet on top; cover with 2 ½ cups rice and level cake with rolling pin. Trim edges, using a wet and sharp knife, and transfer cake to a plate. Cover with plastic wrap; refrigerate at least 2 hours or overnight. Slice in bars.

Wasabi mayonnaise – 1 tsp. powdered wasabi mixed with 2 tsp water, 1 tsp. freshly squeezed lemon juice, ½ cup mayo. Stir and cover with plastic wrap until ready to use.


----------

